# So I have no lights..



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a boat ready to go except for one problem. I have no lights yet. Can anyone give me advice as what to use or how to rig some for flounderin? Thanks in advance


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Most use 12 volt spot lights hooked to a separate battery. Some will install a rail on the bow to mount them to and to keep them from falling off the boat. I Have even seen some use coleman lanterns and hang them from the bow. There are some photos on here of floundering boats. Do a search to see their riggs.*_


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Check out these links !!!!*

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic266528-48-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic197015-48-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic192141-46-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic180481-2-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic165241-18-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic153530-18-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic153688-18-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

aint no flounder:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BananaTom (2/25/2009)**Check out these links !!!!*
> 
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic266528-48-1.aspx?Highlight=flounder+lights
> 
> ...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I may have a set of my old 12 volt lights up in the attic..... If there still up there there yours if you want them.... Can be rigged on any john boat with a square front.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

It all depends on how much spare time you havce and how deep your pockets are. As DFA already said either halogen or HPS are the way to go. Both are basically maintenance free once you get them set up. If you are just getting started It might not be a bad idea to start out with the halos. They are easy to rig and inexpensive. I personally run a HPS setup but I use to run Halos. The determining factor is whether you have a generator or not. There are some cheap ones available but I wouldn't recommend them they will just end costing you more in the end.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

There will be some out there at some point. I'm positive of that.. if it warms up, which it usually does. lol:hotsun

Anyway.. I would prefer to do a 12v system at this time. The friends I went with didn't have the best and I'm trying to get some more versions that are more practical and do the job right


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I do appreciate the links to pictures too thanks:takephoto


----------

